

Distributed Browser Expands Test Group, Introduces Developer Tools - danboarder
http://blog.bittorrent.com/tag/maelstrom/

======
pfraze
I gave the beta a shot. It's a chromium fork with added support for browsing
to magnet links. Basically, it's making BT a Web protocol. Not a bad idea.

Performance is inconsistent so far. Sometimes the downloads stall or fail for
no apparent reason. Sometimes I can't find any seeders. Sometimes it works
great. (Same old bit-torrent!)

I have some optimism for it, but it's not ready yet.

~~~
thisisrobv
Thanks for the feedback. We'll definitely be focusing on stability and getting
updates out as often as possible in the next few weeks. Definitely send in any
other feedback you have if you continue to give it a shot.

